# ID bug casing help please



## Landlord231 (Jul 18, 2017)

https://imgur.com/XiqnKul
https://imgur.com/Pt9QoqL
https://imgur.com/HmyLSL8

I found these casings in an old fridge, no live bugs. I was told 100% not bed bug and possibly flea. Any insight would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How big are they?


----------



## Landlord231 (Jul 18, 2017)

Each are about 1/4 inch


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you, generally?

This photo has fruit fly pupae. About 1/5th of an inch. If they are fruit flies, they can come in on a piece of fruit & end up in the refrigerator. Flea eggs aren't that big . I'm not an expert. You see if it looks like them.


----------

